# Funfetti



## jenneelk (Sep 12, 2013)

Think my 2 week break is almost done. This was a labor of love because the sprinkles took forever...its a tester of sorts.. No idea what the inside will look like or cut like. 
Made my own sprinkles with CP rebatching of my brightest soaps. Tried a different kind of mixing at high temp to melt them a bit. Don't think it worked but it did start to volcano after pouring. Ended up with cracks before I could get to the freezer. 
Scented with pineapple and pomegranate.


----------



## lsg (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 12, 2013)

Your sprinkles are so pretty..Cannot wait to see the cut soap.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 12, 2013)

The sprinkles look like the real thing!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Sep 12, 2013)

Love the colors!  Are there sprinkles inside too?


----------



## MKRainville (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## neeners (Sep 12, 2013)

looks good enough to eat!  the cracks almost look like they were supposed to be there.  can't wait to see it cut


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 12, 2013)

Your sprinkles are so cute!


----------



## CaraCara (Sep 12, 2013)

It looks edible, like an ice cream cake. Looking forward to seeing the cut version.


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes they are inside also. I'm scared to cut it though because the sprinkles are so hard. Afraid they will pull through the soap. Kwim?
Might wait 2 days when I usually do just one and use a knife instead of the wire cutter. 

It would have been good as a cake scent but all turn brown and I wouldn't see the sprinkles. Darn vanilla! Lol


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 13, 2013)

:think: I'm wondering if you could do those with uncured/soft soap and a garlic press...

It looks great! Have you ever tried a vanilla stabilizer?


----------



## renata (Sep 13, 2013)

Mmmm it looks yummy


----------



## Trinity (Sep 13, 2013)

Love Love Love it and wow the sprinkles are awesome


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks.  
Dagmar I did use a press one soap was still a tad soft inside and the spaghetti stuck together when cutting off. The firmer soap worked better but had to then dry a bit still or else you'd get clumping when mixing or adding. I cut an end off ad think its good and the pieces blended in perfectly. Cutting more today.

And I do have stabilizer but I've realized the hard way that those with more vanilla, like cakes, can seep out brown during curing. Did a full 2:1 on one and its ruined now. Another had a similar problem.


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 13, 2013)

Here it is.  not what I was going for but it's still nice and like confetti. 
I wanted a melted look.


----------



## Marilyna (Sep 13, 2013)

I think it's awesome!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 13, 2013)

I think it turned out awesome.  Love it!


----------



## evilnurse (Sep 13, 2013)

It looks so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TeriDk (Sep 13, 2013)

"And I do have stabilizer but I've realized the hard way that those with more vanilla, like cakes, can seep out brown during curing." 

I first tried steaming but found washing those soaps with high vanilla fragrance was easier.  After drying, they look as good as the ones I steam.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 13, 2013)

:grin: I think they're very cute and unique.


----------



## Lidyax (Sep 13, 2013)

It's so adorable! Perfect for kids. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh my, those are super cute.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 13, 2013)

How fun! I love the confetti look!


----------



## kellistarr (Sep 15, 2013)

I love the homemade sprinkle idea.  Much better than buying the sugar sprinkles; sometimes they melt and makes the soap ugly.  Your loaf looks great!


----------



## renata (Sep 16, 2013)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Trinity (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow they are awesome ...... truly unique   Jeanee how did you end up making the sprinkles?


----------

